# Tell me about (de)hydration



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Yesterday, I went for a ride and did something I almost never do, I forgot my water bottle. It was around 90, so pretty warm. I had planned to do one 21 oz half frozen bottle, but left it at home.

I did bring a bottle of water in the car and had had my morning coffee, so was at least a little pre-hydrated (knowing coffee isn't great for it).

Anyway, I usually ride about six miles on this trail, but decided to only do one loop, which turned out to be a little over three miles. I didn't want to take many chances in this heat.

I usually don't have to "focus" on hydration, as part of my routine is to just take water breaks, if not outright rest breaks. Not being able to do so, or to drink while resting, was weird and vaguely unpleasant. I am a person who just drinks. I usually keep a water bottle around during the day and am fairly constantly sipping on water or something.

At the turnaround point on the trail, I felt fine, a little dry in the mouth but hadn't started sweating hard. The return leg is less shady and more climby and I was sweating like a pig and when I finished, went straight for the rest of that bottle in the car. I'm not sure I was ever thirsty, per se, but very conscious that I didn't have water.

But this provoked curiosity as to what are warning signs of dehydration on the bike? Are there any rules of thumb on how much you should drink per mile at certain temps or anything?


----------



## dllawson819 (Feb 22, 2019)

There is some interesting information in this article. Fitness Feature: A Simple Guide To Staying Hydrated - Mountain Bike Action Magazine


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I would suspect initial individual reactions to dehydration would vary by individual, but my usual first reactions are a slight lethargic feeling followed by a light, but dull headache.

Like you, I attempt to remain hydrated at all times by consciously keeping water avalable and drinking small amounts all day. I'm particularly aware of my hydration the evening before a ride and make efforts to consume a bit more fluids along with a supplement of electrolytes.

I usually start the morning of a ride by being aware of my current hydration situation and attempt to hydrate before heading out to ride.

Twicehorn knows what our local summer temps are like and as such, almost all of my summer rides start at sunrise. We often meet before dawn and hang out, drink coffee and watch the sun come up until first rideable light.


----------



## sacrefrancais (Nov 15, 2010)

Another factor is core temperature. Here in NC when it's super humid in the high 90s/low 100s sometimes, your sweat is less likely to evaporate, making it harder to stay cool. In that scenario, drinking lots of water both hydrates _and_ keeps you from overheating (which can lead to exhaustion).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

TwiceHorn said:


> But this provoked curiosity as to what are warning signs of dehydration on the bike?


Oooh, I got this one... Thirst!

[Conor McGregor walk-off]


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

lots of science out there on hydration and electrolytes specifically. Some of the reading I’ve done - and I’m just a reader - nothing else, states too much water can actually be worse for you in your attempt to hydrate. It’s more about balancing and absorbing electrolytes in your system.

the company LMNT has some reading on their site regarding this (I purchase their electrolyte product - but not affiliated). Just something to point you to reading if you are interested.

as for signs - confusion, sickness, blackouts.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

barelfly said:


> lots of science out there on hydration and electrolytes specifically. Some of the reading I’ve done - and I’m just a reader - nothing else, states just water can actually be worse for you in your attempt to hydrate. It’s more about balancing and absorbing electrolytes in your system.


Yeah, it's definitely better to not drink anything than to drink plain water...


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nat said:


> Yeah, it's definitely better to not drink anything than to drink plain water...


You've been brainwashed by Big Water. Only sheep drink that stuff. I go for pure Gatorade powder - 100% electrolytes!


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Warning signs:
Not peeing
Peeing dark yellow
Exhaustion
Feeling overly hungry
Cramps
Heart rate goes up

Prehydration is pretty key for many rides IMO, especially if you don't want to be lugging a ton of water and want decent performance. That means electrolyte drink before hand. With electrolytes mixed in, I can down a LOT of water pre-ride, like on the way to the trailhead, etc. Drinking regular water is difficult and you don't tend to retain as much. Depending on the heat and exposure/duration, some more mix may be good on the ride, or salt tabs, etc.

Difference a few weeks ago in Texas when it was 105-110°: Show up with 24-40oz already "down" and then go ride with a camelback full of ice water vs. try to start with just water and no prehydration. One will be a far greater struggle.

I've had the heat cramps come and knock me over (from standing) in OK before. I was one of the first using a camelback under my rucksack in the Army and I was staying hydrated as hell on a road march, but they didn't really understand electrolytes and thought that simply drinking more water was a solution to everything. Then out of the blue, I cramped up and fell over. I didn't need more water, I needed electrolytes.

Just operating in the heat takes a lot out of you, so you gotta keep track of how exhausted you are and not over-do it.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Making sure you're hydrated throughout the day, before you even start your ride is one of the most helpful things you can do for yourself. Personally, I make sure to drink 1 x 21oz bottle per hour, whether it's hot or not. When it gets hot and I ride for more than a couple hours I make sure every other bottle has a hydration mix in it. That's what works for me, but I am not a super heavy sweater. The hydration mix that I have found works best for me is LMNT. 

One thing that I don't think gets talked about enough with regards to hydration, is that your diet throughout the day can really help or hurt your hydration. If you eat a lot of water heavy foods like fruits and veggies, you're going to be in a lot better shape than if you eat refined snacks that don't offer any help in hydrating your body.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

noapathy said:


> You've been brainwashed by Big Water. Only sheep drink that stuff. I go for pure Gatorade powder - 100% electrolytes!


It's kind of a shame how mankind went extinct before the invention of electrolyte beverages.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I try to drink only water during the day, no coffee or other sugar-water stuff they peddle that dehydrates you, but I find the further I'm removed from the riding time, the less pre-hydration does anything for me, like I remember hearing people say to pre-hydrate the night before. Like drinking whole bunch of water just makes me pee at night, which leaves me less rested, which screws me up and then without any electrolytes, it's real difficult to drink large volumes of water...your body doesn't want to. 

Part of it is finding electrolytes that work for you. Most of the available ones are way too sweet for me. I like Vitalite brand, it doesn't taste too sweet. But with any of the actual electrolyte stuff there's still a giant gap between this and the Gatorade sugar-water crap that is basically 3 generations behind. Other crap includes the carbonated tablets IME, that just makes your stomach upset during extremely hard efforts...like in the extreme heat.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## vegen (Jan 2, 2006)

Your exact scenario happened to me last year. I still did my normal ride but at the end I had a pretty bad headache and spent the rest of the day recovering (drinking water and electrolyte drink, basically).

A few weeks ago I was in Bentonville and the first few days it was 100+ and very humid. On those days I would drink Emergen-C in the evening, and then drink coffee and water before the ride, and then also drink electrolyte drink and water during the ride. I finished all of my liquids before the end of the rides usually (luckily there are a number of places to refill, which I knew about beforehand), sweated entirely through my jersey (as in the entire thing was soaked by the end), and in one case went 6 hours without peeing (I upped my fluid intake after that). But even with all of that, I found the recovery from those days to be easier than that one day where I had no water. I usually use either Hammer Endurolytes or Tailwind endurance fuel, fwiw.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Hydration is something I struggle with, I sweat a ton so I dehydrate quickly if I haven’t prepped well enough.

As others have said staying well hydrated before the ride is key and having water to consume during and after the ride is really important.

I’ve started using an electrolyte mix before a ride and usually during the ride and I’ve found it does really help with my being able to recover and ride.

I usually start to feel really weak, heart rate spikes and nausea/dizzy when dehydration issues start to creep in.


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Nat said:


> Yeah, it's definitely better to not drink anything than to drink plain water...


It sounds weird, but he does have a point. After loosing a lot of water thru perspiration, you also loose a lot of electrolytes (salts) You can even see the residues on your skin. That's not likely to happen after a 3-mile or 6-mile ride, but on hot days, in a humid climate, combined with a long ride, it can definitely happen. 

I think it was first discovered in a research done on Israeli infantry soldiers; while training, some of them had a surprisingly low level of Sodium in their blood, due to combination of sweating a lot + drinking a lot, but not eating anything during that time.

I wouldn't say the answer is "don't drink", but rather "find something to eat along with the water". It doesn't have to be a specific electrolyte powder, anything salty would do.

A short explanation from a hospital:









Low sodium level Information | Mount Sinai - New York


Learn about Low sodium level, find a doctor, complications, outcomes, recovery and follow-up care for Low sodium level.



www.mountsinai.org


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

Nat said:


> Yeah, it's definitely better to not drink anything than to drink plain water...


…….ok.….because that’s exactly what I said…..


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

noapathy said:


> You've been brainwashed by Big Water. Only sheep drink that stuff. I go for pure Gatorade powder - 100% electrolytes!


If water works for you, great. Happy that works. Everyone finds what works for them.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

barelfly said:


> If water works for you, great. Happy that works. Everyone finds what works for them.


Water works for literally everbody.

Edit: it's your guys' money. Don't go changing your spending habits on my account.


----------



## RickBullottaPA (Mar 4, 2015)

Nat said:


> Water works for literally everbody.


...though too much can kill you, as can inadequate electrolytes and K/Mg.

The real answer is Brawndo of course.


----------



## Mike Aswell (Sep 1, 2009)

I rode with a guy once in a very hot dry climate and he said to me on the first morning regarding hydration, "just remember, keep up don't catch up."

And that stuck with me. If you actually realize/feel like you're dehydrated, it's definitely too late for that ride.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Nat said:


> It's kind of a shame how mankind went extinct before the invention of electrolyte beverages.


Salt was so valuable for life in ancient times, that it was used as currency.

Mankind has always needed electrolytes.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Scratch has been my preferred electrolyte because is light and not too sweet. 
I'm not a sugar fan. Less sugar, mo betta.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Suns_PSD said:


> Salt was so valuable for life in ancient times, that it was used as currency.


So the saying goes...
If you're worth your salt.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Mike Aswell said:


> If you actually realize/feel like you're dehydrated, it's definitely too late for that ride.


It was a major lightbulb moment for me when I learned that there are 2 different kinds of "bonking"... food bonk and dehydration bonk. I would go out for rides after work sometimes and feel like garbage, and always thought it had something to do with not eating enough throughout the day. Turns out it was pretty much happening on days where I got busy at work, drank coffee all day and neglected my water intake. I would make it maybe a few miles before I just felt like jello. 

Food bonk makes you feel shaky and starts messing with your vision, dehydration bonk makes your whole body feel like jello and every pedal stroke is like moving a mountain. Unfortunately there's not much you can do for a dehydration bonk. It's not easy to fix with 20 minutes and a can of coke like a food bonk.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Suns_PSD said:


> Salt was so valuable for life in ancient times, that it was used as currency.
> 
> Mankind has always needed electrolytes.


Do you eat food? Is there sodium in it?


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

Well in the history of organized marathon running no one has ever died from dehydration, but a non-trivial number have died from drinking too much pure water and flushing out electrolytes. Usually less experienced folks. 

Of course most of us are not in danger of either situation on a local ride. 

I personally noticed a big improvement in the the way I felt on long rides when I added electrolytes.

As for signs, I can tell you from experience when you stop sweating and get goosebumps in 90 degree weather things are not good.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Nat said:


> Do you eat food? Is there sodium in it?


Sodium is the major extracellular fluid (ECF) cation (positively charged ion) and chloride is the major ECF anion (negatively charged ion). Both are needed for hydration.

Also, most foods do not contain a lot of magnesium, zinc, potassium, and others used in hydration.

Liquid IV makes me feel good, I can tell. Dont buy it you dont want to haha.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

C Smasher said:


> Sodium is the major extracellular fluid (ECF) cation (positively charged ion) and chloride is the major ECF anion (negatively charged ion). Both are needed for hydration.
> 
> Also, most foods do not contain a lot of magnesium, zinc, potassium, and others used in hydration.
> 
> Liquid IV makes me feel good, I can tell. Dont buy it you dont want to haha.


Likewise, you guys keep buying it if you want to. Meanwhile, I hope I don't die today from drinking plain water.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nat said:


> Likewise, you guys keep buying it if you want to. Meanwhile, I hope I don't die today from drinking plain water.


I mean, what kind of riding are we talking about here? If I go ride 2 or 3 hours, I will just take water. If I do a long ride where I am really expending a lot of energy and sweating more, the science really shows that electrolyte loss can start causing all kinds of problems. I doubt anyone here is arguing doing a 10 mile loop on their local trails and needing Liquid IV during said ride.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

well, I'm not going to argue with science/propaganda/opinions either way but drinking something with salt/other electrolytes vs plain water makes a noticeable difference for me. I don't get cramps or severe dehydration symptoms with plain water, but having some salt definitely delays the onset of that lethargic feeling. I'm sure it's a very individual thing with a lot of variables. 

It's not as "hot" here in Hawaii as some places, but it's always warm and very humid, and can be brutal in the sun. I tend to produce a lot of very salty sweat - always have salt deposits on stuff after a ride (once the soaking wetness dries). Even for "short" rides I usually mix up 32 oz of electrolyte mix, fill one 22 oz bottle for the bike and down the rest before I ride. For longer rides (planning to be out 2+ hrs) I also carry a camelback full of ice water and a couple packets of drink mix. I drink water and/or mix up more electrolytes as needed. On the road I'll usually carry one bottle of plain water and one electrolyte mix, maybe an extra frozen water in the jersey if (I have my sh!t together to plan in advance). 

I have messed myself up with too much plain water - back in the college/racing days went to a party the night before a big race, didn't want a hangover so I decided to drink water like it was beer... worst hangover of my life! It's a real thing. But you have to be doing something pretty stupid to actually drink too much water.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> I mean, what kind of riding are we talking about here? If I go ride 2 or 3 hours, I will just take water. If I do a long ride where I am really expending a lot of energy and sweating more, the science really shows that electrolyte loss can start causing all kinds of problems. I doubt anyone here is arguing doing a 10 mile loop on their local trails and needing Liquid IV during said ride.


Fair point. How about this one?



TwiceHorn said:


> Yesterday, I went for a ride and did something I almost never do, I forgot my water bottle.* It was around 90, so pretty warm.* I had planned to do one 21 oz half frozen bottle, but left it at home.
> 
> I did bring a bottle of water in the car and had had my morning coffee, so was at least a little pre-hydrated (knowing coffee isn't great for it).
> 
> Anyway, *I usually ride about six miles on this trail, but decided to only do one loop, which turned out to be a little over three miles.* I didn't want to take many chances in this heat.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Nat said:


> Fair point. How about this one?


I gotcha. The discussion has taken a bit of a turn away from OPs specifics. Definitely don’t think electrolytes are going to make much of a difference on a 6 mile ride.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Good discussion. Thanks for the input.

It wasn't any kind of epic ride, but it was hot and I'm no spring chicken. So I wondered how much fire I played with. When I first started riding, I would just "run out of gas" kind of all of a sudden. I think that was more conditioning-related than an actual bonk, either water- or food-related. So, I have experienced a ride turning into a bit of a death march and don't want to duplicate that again, and especially any health risks.

And, yeah, thirst is an obvious indicator, but as has been said, when you are actually thirsty, it's too late.

I drink enough most of the time that I don't recall the last time I actually was thirsty. I tend to use cold drinks as sort of a temperature-management thing. When I'm hot and sweaty, a few swallows of cool water feels really good and sort of energizes or rejuvenates me, and I may "crave" that feeling, but I don't think that's the same thing as being thirsty.

I ride in Texas summers, usually before noon, so it's not as cool as dawn, but also less humid, and not as hot as at 5-6PM either. So I try to be careful.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

Jayem said:


> I try to drink only water during the day, no coffee or other sugar-water stuff they peddle that dehydrates you.


Caffeine is not considered a very significant diuretic especially near baseline of intake. But the sugar comment, I'm not sure I know of sugar acting as a diuretic with the exception of diabetes insipidus and associated polyuria. Straighten me out here if I'm wrong.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

TwiceHorn said:


> And, yeah, thirst is an obvious indicator, but as has been said, when you are actually thirsty, it's too late.


I say it's not too late unless your organs shut down and you die. When I've gotten thirsty before the outcome was a headache later that day. Mehhh. I wouldn't use this as a regular strategy though, lol. 

Drink frequently, don't overdo it. Add fancy sh** to your water if you want.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

I always try to drink a bottle full of water or maybe a weak electrolyte mix on the drive to trailheads. For any ride under 5 miles I wouldn't need anything else (but honestly if I only had time for a 5 mile ride I would probably find something else to do).

This is one of the things I don't understand about the current trend of wearing a fanny pack with tools etc strapped to the bike - it's too easy to forget stuff. I take between 1-2 L of water in my Camelback on every ride, along with my epi-pen, first aid, some food, tools, rain coat, etc.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dir-T said:


> This is one of the things I don't understand about the current trend of wearing a fanny pack with tools etc strapped to the bike - it's too easy to forget stuff.


Hunh? The benefit of having all the stuff strapped to the bike is that you _can't _forget it -- it's strapped to the bike.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nat said:


> Likewise, you guys keep buying it if you want to. Meanwhile, I hope I don't die today from drinking plain water.


Just got back from working outside for ~4 hours in 85 degree heat. I drank 3L of "just water". I think I'll eat a banana. Maybe. I feel fine, but may die soon. You never can tell.


Nat said:


> Hunh? The benefit of having all the stuff strapped to the bike is that you _can't _forget it -- it's strapped to the bike.


What if you forget the bike and then get halfway through your ride and you have nothing to drink or a flat with no plugs/tube? I bet you never thought about that.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

noapathy said:


> Just got back from working outside for ~4 hours in 85 degree heat. I drank 3L of "just water". I think I'll eat a banana. Maybe. I feel fine, but may die soon. You never can tell.


Hugs and vibes. Godspeed.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

noapathy said:


> What if you forget the bike and then get halfway through your ride and you have nothing to drink?


LOL. Hopefully you can find some coconuts nearby.


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

Nat said:


> Hunh? The benefit of having all the stuff strapped to the bike is that you _can't _forget it -- it's strapped to the bike.


Now we're OT but...

Tell that to my friend who's always "borrowing" my water to give to his dog. Or vet wrap to fix his dog's paws. Or if you have multiple bikes - do you outfit every single one with duplicate stuff?

My rides usually take me pretty far from help and into places with no cell coverage - I just feel more comfortable knowing that EVERYTHING I might need is in "the bike pack". Similarly, I also have a "backcountry ski pack", a "ski resort pack" and a "fishing pack" all ready to go with items specific to those activities. Sometimes I have to pilfer them for my "I'm working outside all day pack".


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dir-T said:


> Now we're OT but...
> 
> 1. Tell that to my friend who's always "borrowing" my water to give to his dog. Or vet wrap to fix his dog's paws.
> 2. Or if you have multiple bikes - do you outfit every single one with duplicate stuff?


1. I'd tell my friend to get his own stuff (or I'd find a different friend to ride with).
2. Yes


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nat said:


> LOL. Hopefully you can find some coconuts nearby.
> 
> View attachment 1994955


I don't think my area is considered tropical, though the dewpoint was 73F today so maybe this global warming thing isn't all bad and some will start growing here soon. I hear coconuts may have electrolytes, too.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dir-T said:


> I just feel more comfortable knowing that EVERYTHING I might need is in "the bike pack". Similarly, I also have a "backcountry ski pack", a "ski resort pack" and a "fishing pack" all ready to go with items specific to those activities. Sometimes I have to pilfer them for my "I'm working outside all day pack".


That's fine. Use whatever method gives you the most confidence. Personally, I'd try to avoid having to pilfer from one gearset to add to the other.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

noapathy said:


> I don't think my area is considered tropical, though the dewpoint was 73F today so maybe this global warming thing isn't all bad and some will start growing here soon. I hear coconuts may have electrolytes, too.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Does anybody just sprinkle pure salt in their water? That LMNT stuff is horribly over-priced...


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

GKelley said:


> Does anybody just sprinkle pure salt in their water? That LMNT stuff is horribly over-priced...


Making hateraid proved to be more expensive than it was worth... like trying to roll my own tire sealant did.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GKelley said:


> Does anybody just sprinkle pure salt in their water? That LMNT stuff is horribly over-priced...


God does, G. God does. And maybe ancient Romans but the documentation is a little iffy.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

GKelley said:


> Does anybody just sprinkle pure salt in their water? That LMNT stuff is horribly over-priced...


Sole water with Himalayan salt. I have never made it but I want to.

I just posted the first link I saw on google. There are better articles on this.



https://parkviewwellness.com/blog/sole-water-detox


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

C Smasher said:


> Sole water with Himalayan salt. I have never made it but I want to.
> 
> I just posted the first link I saw on google. There are better articles on this.
> 
> ...


Looks interesting for sure. I might make some for my bike trip this weekend.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

GKelley said:


> Looks interesting for sure. I think I'll make some for my bike trip this weekend.


Don't forget to strap your Neti pot to your bike.


----------



## GKelley (Sep 4, 2018)

Nat said:


> Don't forget to strap your Neti pot to your bike.
> View attachment 1994957


Sinuses are all good. 👍


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nat said:


> Don't forget to strap your Neti pot to your bike.
> View attachment 1994957


Dangit! Thought you said Yeti pot. They really should do that, you know. 😂


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Nat said:


> Don't forget to strap your Neti pot to your bike.


Where are you based Nat? Utah is dry and hot AF. I think humidity has a role in dehydration.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

dir-T said:


> This is one of the things I don't understand about the current trend of wearing a fanny pack with tools etc strapped to the bike - it's too easy to forget stuff. I take between 1-2 L of water in my Camelback on every ride, along with my epi-pen, first aid, some food, tools, rain coat, etc.


While I do have a fanny pack, and a bladder pack, this was just a bottle to be carried in a cage. I usually keep it in the car to keep it from melting excessively bouncing around in the heat on my bike on the rack.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

C Smasher said:


> Where are you based Nat? Utah is dry and hot AF. I think humidity has a role in dehydration.


Bend, OR now. Previously Tucson, AZ.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Nat said:


> Bend, OR now. Previously Tucson, AZ.


Now we know why it's so dry in AZ. Nat drank all the water. Watch out Oregon. You're next!


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I am a human salt-lick. Just ask my dog.. we're blaming Nat.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

dysfunction said:


> I am a human salt-lick.


You might want to steer clear of any ancient Romans. Or go looking for some, if that's how you roll.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I sweat sometimes.
















I know I am badly dehydrated when I stop sweating. When I reach that point, it’s never good.

If I drink water alone, invariably, I get hamstring cramps that evening that take me straight to the floor for 4 or 5 minutes at a time. It’s especially fun when it’s the first wave of many. And when it’s bilateral. And when it occurs in a restaurant. Fantastic entertainment for all involved.

The only thing that has worked for me over the years is Hammer Endurolytes - either on their own or combined with a banana or two. The Endurolytes will always preclude cramping. Every single time. Hammer Endurolytes and water, is the complete answer for me. And I think I have tried them all.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll second the endurolytes, they've always worked when cramps were starting. I should stop on the way home and grab another bottle.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Nat said:


> Water works for literally everbody.
> 
> Edit: it's your guys' money. Don't go changing your spending habits on my account.


It is not a matter of water not working. For many, having an electrolyte mix works better than water. When I was 30, didn’t seem to make any difference. At nearly 50, I find I am really sensitive to staying properly hydrated and on longer rides really benefit from having some electrolyte replacement. I usually do one bottle of mix to one bottle of water.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Cary said:


> It is not a matter of water not working. For many, having an electrolyte mix works better than water. When I was 30, didn’t seem to make any difference. At nearly 50, I find I am really sensitive to staying properly hydrated and on longer rides really benefit from having some electrolyte replacement. I usually do one bottle of mix to one bottle of water.


How about a 3 mile ride?


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

Nat said:


> How about a 3 mile ride?


That is usually about when I take my first sip, that or 500-700 feet of climbing, whichever comes first.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I've drank 60-80oz before races with electrolyte mix before. There's no way in hell I'm drinking that much "plain" water. I just can't.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

Remember, we're talking about a 3-6 mile ride.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Nat said:


> Remember, we're talking about a 3-6 mile ride.


Well, no it was a more general question than that. It was a three-mile ride because I was afraid to go much further in 90+ degree heat without water.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

TwiceHorn said:


> Well, no it was a more general question than that. It was a three-mile ride because I was afraid to go much further in 90+ degree heat without water.


What's your usual ride length/time?


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Nat said:


> What's your usual ride length/time?


Depends on the trail, but I try to make most rides the better part of an hour and that can be from 6-10 miles. Average probably 7-7.5.

In the heat, though, I tend not to "go round" again, so shorter. And, I'm getting faster, so can be shorter still. I've been kind of alarming myself at how fast I will finish some of the shorter trails and be uninspired to go again.


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

Nat said:


> Remember, we're talking about a 3-6 mile ride.


yeah, we get it, but the OP didn't say he "needed" anything. He just asked for general hydration advice/rules of thumb. So we're all weighing in with our (solicited) anecdotes and opinions...


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Riding is the only thing I do that involves exertion in high temperatures and away from "civilization." I had heat exhaustion once working in the yard and, if I recall correctly, I was hungover, to boot. But I went inside, cooled off, had some cool water, and took a nap and was fine.

I wouldn't want that to happen on the trail, though.

Oh, and during the week, I ride alone almost exclusively, so no one to rely on for help. On weekends, I have riding friends and do longer rides.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

wolfmw said:


> yeah, we get it, but the OP didn't say he "needed" anything. He just asked for general hydration advice/rules of thumb. So we're all weighing in with our (solicited) anecdotes and opinions...


Fair enough.


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Slight headache and cramps for me are the early signs that I need to rehydrate. But usually, it's kinda late if I feel this.


----------



## mrpizza (Jun 2, 2013)

I did a 10 miler the other day and drank 64 ounces or so. It was hot out


----------



## BlueStumpy (11 mo ago)

FrankS29 said:


> View attachment 1994897


----------



## gat3keeper (Jan 24, 2015)

By the way... one of the tips I got when "thirsty" or beginning to "dehydrate" during ride is not to gulp your water fast. This is the common mistake. Let the liquid flow slightly and gradually from your throat to your stomach. What I mean is.. drinking half liter in 5 seconds is a no no.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

gat3keeper said:


> By the way... one of the tips I got when "thirsty" or beginning to "dehydrate" during ride is not to gulp your water fast. This is the common mistake. Let the liquid flow slightly and gradually from your throat to your stomach. What I mean is.. drinking half liter in 5 seconds is a no no.


sometimes it's okay...

<iframe src="Drinking Beer GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="270" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Nat said:


> sometimes it's okay...
> 
> <iframe src="Drinking Beer GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="270" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="
> 
> ...


She must be stuck listening to a mountain biker at the bar talking about tires, suspension and electrolytes...


----------



## sacrefrancais (Nov 15, 2010)

gat3keeper said:


> By the way... one of the tips I got when "thirsty" or beginning to "dehydrate" during ride is not to gulp your water fast. This is the common mistake. Let the liquid flow slightly and gradually from your throat to your stomach. What I mean is.. drinking half liter in 5 seconds is a no no.


This has me thinking, since I seem to cramp up most rides. Feels like a water cramp.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

What effect, if any, does humidity have on hydration?

Most of the riding I have done this summer has been mornings with low humidity, thanks to the drought. It rained last week and we got a little hero dirt, plus that contribution to trail humidity. And mornings are now back to 50%RH plus.

I will say that extra humidity really takes it out of me. All my "acclimation" to heat seems fairly down the drain with the reintroduction of humidity. It's nasty.

It makes me want to drink more, but, as I said, it's not really thirst, it's trying to manage my core temperature or heat discomfort.


----------



## sacrefrancais (Nov 15, 2010)

TwiceHorn said:


> What effect, if any, does humidity have on hydration?
> 
> Most of the riding I have done this summer has been mornings with low humidity, thanks to the drought. It rained last week and we got a little hero dirt, plus that contribution to trail humidity. And mornings are now back to 50%RH plus.
> 
> ...


The sweat just kinda lingers on your skin and clothes rather than evaporating into the air, which impedes the body’s ability to stay cool.


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

TwiceHorn said:


> What effect, if any, does humidity have on hydration?


Because the cooling-by-evaporation is not very effective in humid air, your body will try to compensate by sweating more. It doesn't have many other options for driving the heat out (it has some, less efficient)

However, the real danger in humid air is heat stroke. It's not likely to happen on a VERY early morning ride, or night ride. But if you get to the hot hours, plus humidity, plus a serious climb (then you move even slower), beware of this danger.

We don't have good sensors for inner body temperature. Don't count on feeling it. The protection is the knowledge.

If you do get to this combination which I mentioned above, try to plan ahead:

- more stops *in the shade* of something

- carry more water than you need to drink, and use them to cool yourself. For me, pouring water on my forearms has the best cooling effect; I also poor water on my head, and on my legs (where most of the heat is generated because of muscle activity)


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

oren_hershco said:


> Because the cooling-by-evaporation is not very effective in humid air, your body will try to compensate by sweating more. It doesn't have many other options for driving the heat out (it has some, less efficient)
> 
> However, the real danger in humid air is heat stroke. It's not likely to happen on a VERY early morning ride, or night ride. But if you get to the hot hours, plus humidity, plus a serious climb (then you move even slower), beware of this danger.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I tend to do. Today was one of those days, and after each climb (really just two long, slow burns), I stopped in the shade to cool off and have a drink. This is usually a one-bottle trail, so I tend to save it for drinking, right or wrong, but it's kind of a heat management thing.

Also, right after these climby sections, which are in the woods and shady, you shoot out into the bright sun and have to hop up some ledges and deal with some loose scree, although it's short. Makes me feel like a vampire on days like today.

I guess I should point out that I knew humidity keeps sweat from evaporating and makes you hotter. I wasn't sure whether that increased or decreased sweating and loss of fluid, though, or had any other effect on hydration.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

TwiceHorn said:


> This is usually a one-bottle trail,
> Also, right after these climby sections, which are in the woods and shady, you shoot out into the bright sun and have to hop up some ledges and deal with some loose scree, although it's short.


What trail are you talking about here?


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

Cleared2land said:


> What trail are you talking about here?


OCNP. That cleared/open ridge in the middle is kind of the bane of my existence on a hot day.

Oh and not the whole thing on a weekday ride. I skip red, maybe purple, too or blue, whichever is the short climby one. About 7 miles as I ride it.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

You guys spoke, they listened:









Activate IV Hydration | Bend Oregon







www.activatebend.com


----------



## wolfmw (Dec 18, 2020)

Nat said:


> You guys spoke, they listened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow. just wow. What a time to be alive!


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

wolfmw said:


> wow. just wow. What a time to be alive!


Mobile hangover cures. Yay. Been a thing in Vegas forever.

I started using electrolytes after being chronically hung over and dehydrated for decades. Glad I am over that long ass phase of my life


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

wolfmw said:


> wow. just wow. What a time to be alive!


"Never have to drink water again!!!"


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

C Smasher said:


> Mobile hangover cures. Yay. Been a thing in Vegas forever.
> 
> I started using electrolytes after being chronically hung over and dehydrated for decades. Glad I am over that long ass phase of my life


I’m going to have to check if they are in the Outer Banks, as I’m currently on vacation, and getting “dehydrated” pretty often…


----------



## sacrefrancais (Nov 15, 2010)

C Smasher said:


> Mobile hangover cures. Yay. Been a thing in Vegas forever.
> 
> I started using electrolytes after being chronically hung over and dehydrated for decades. Glad I am over that long ass phase of my life


Reminds me of the travel nurse I used to know who would tell me about being called upon by my local pro football team to provide IV drips post-party/pre-game. Always had a ring of truth.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

sacrefrancais said:


> Reminds me of the travel nurse I used to know who would tell me about being called upon by my local pro football team to provide IV drips post-party/pre-game. Always had a ring of truth.


Electrolyte and B vitamin doping!

I like it


----------



## sacrefrancais (Nov 15, 2010)

C Smasher said:


> Electrolyte and B vitamin doping!
> 
> I like it


I'm like you though, don't miss those days one bit. Makes riding that much more enjoyable too.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

sacrefrancais said:


> I'm like you though, don't miss those days one bit. Makes riding that much more enjoyable too.


Absolutely! 100%


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

FrankS29 can request "pregaming" with vodka in his IV bag.


----------



## sacrefrancais (Nov 15, 2010)

Nat said:


> FrankS29 can request "pregaming" with vodka in his IV bag.


----------



## TwiceHorn (Jun 18, 2014)

sacrefrancais said:


> Reminds me of the travel nurse I used to know who would tell me about being called upon by my local pro football team to provide IV drips post-party/pre-game. Always had a ring of truth.


Shoot, Bobby Layne, among others, just rehydrated with beer.


----------



## FrankS29 (Oct 23, 2019)

Nat said:


> FrankS29 can request "pregaming" with vodka in his IV bag.


Vodka tonic IV?

I’m in!


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Remember to stay hydrated even in cooler tempuratures


----------

